# Sticky  Official IWC Da Vinci pictures thread!!



## Dimer

The Da Vinci became world famous with the worlds first Perpetual Calendar, designed by Kurt Klaus, that could be operated by the crown and was pre-programmed.

Kurt Klaus wearing the Platinum Da Vinci Kurt Klaus:


----------



## Cinq

Rather bad iPhone picture from the Da Vinci Chrono Laureus edition taken at my AD:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dimer

We need more Da Vinci love  That is why I took a quick pic of this red gold Da Vinci Perpetual Calendar Kurt Klaus


----------



## Cinq

Dimer said:


> We need more Da Vinci love  That is why I took a quick pic of this red gold Da Vinci Perpetual Calendar Kurt Klaus


I think this is one of the nicest Da Vinci's around!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## novedl

Cinq said:


> I think this is one of the nicest Da Vinci's around!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


 +1.that piece is a work of art


----------



## Dimer

Took a picture of this masterpiece this week.


----------



## khfw01

i dont understand such beautiful watch doesnt get much attention?


----------



## NavalArchitect

Despite the occasional lack of love and attention by others, I can only imagine those who own a Da Vinci must surely love it dearly...

Laureus chrono: (1,000 pcs LE)



















K. Klaus steel/perpetual chrono: (3,000 pcs LE)










Both watches shown being tried at a duty free location in Asia few weeks back. 
Price for the Laureus was around $13,335 (yesterday) and for the pictured K. Klaus in the vicinity of Eur 16,633.

Da Vinci chrono in gold (not LE) was also available at around 17,300 Eur.
Da Vinci chrono steel (not LE) was also available, black colour crocodile strap, cost was about $800 less than the Laureus blue coloured strap version.

It is indeed a special watch.


----------



## bvll

bump


----------



## Sc00ter

Serious business


----------



## kachog

View attachment 1024541
ok, here is mine Da Vinci Vintage collection


----------



## rooneb




----------



## drkeng

coincidentally


a little playing around


----------



## Hasna

Da Vinci Vintage in the sky


----------



## hoiboy

First movement in this thread for 3 years! Just picked up a Da Vinci Ceramic - not sure if I will keep it, but here it is in its full glory in the meantime. 
View attachment 7216082


View attachment 7216058


----------



## Makhdoom

Brown dial


























[/URL]


----------



## mlacer

More Da Vinci love. Everyone needs at least one tonneau in their collection to get away from the everyday drudgery of wearing the oversized round case. The pics don't do the black dial any justice.


----------



## a.k.

No 19 of 20.....IMHO the most beautiful Davinci ever created


----------



## MegaloMajik

Beautiful watches. Then I looked at the dates they were posted

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Why not?

Newly appreciative of Kurt Klaus and his masterpiece that I expect to receive in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

My DaVinci









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G960F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Yesterday, waiting for the day, date and month to ease gently over from February to March.


----------



## CMartinEnt

Amazing picture!


----------



## jpwatchme

🤞


----------

